# looking for drivers in the western suburbs of chicago



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

drivers needs in the aurora area. pm me if interested


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

do you ever get to hinckley or know anybody there that could handle an account for me there, thanks rob


----------



## alexf250 (Dec 30, 2003)

how big is the account


----------



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you have anything south??

Call Fred 708-351-6439


----------

